# Breadboard ends - drawbore or no?



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Making a cherry dining table with breadboard ends. Planning to attach the breadboard with a glued peg thru the table top tenon in the center of the top, and with dry pegs in slotted holes on either side of center to allow for movement of the top. 

What I'm wondering is if I offset the peg holes in the tenon in order to draw the breadboard up tight, would the additional tension in the joint limit the top's ability to expand and contract? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I think the center tenon can be as tight as you can get, it's the outsides that need the wiggle room.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I am the anti-breadboard person. not a fan. 


since the table top has a considerable cross grain length, and the expansion and contraction accumulate, small climate changes equal larger deviations of the table to breadboard joint . 


make sure the wood is Very ACCLIMATED.


----------

